# Why did my tivo roamio reboot when I rebooted my computer?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have my computer plugged in the same outlet as my tivo. I rebooted my computer to install updates and then my tivo rebooted itself.

Did my computer course my tivo to reboot?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Coincidence? Do a few more reboots to find out.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

siratfus said:


> Coincidence? Do a few more reboots to find out.


I moved my computer to a different outlet. My tivo reboots about 1 to 2 times a week. It has me worried. Tivo is on a ups


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

How can I find out when the last time my tivo rebooted?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> How can I find out when the last time my tivo rebooted?


Just guessing, but there is a counter that seems to start at 0 and increase once per second. It's under DVR Diagnostics, just before the Tuning Adapter. It's labeled Time Since OOB Tune Start. If it rolls over at 1 million that would still be ok for 11.57 days. I'll have to test it. Each tuner has a counter, but that's zeroed when it changes channel.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tootal2 said:


> I have my computer plugged in the same outlet as my tivo. I rebooted my computer to install updates and then my tivo rebooted itself.
> 
> Did my computer course my tivo to reboot?


Do you have them connected to a UPS?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> I moved my computer to a different outlet. My tivo reboots about 1 to 2 times a week. It has me worried. Tivo is on a ups





Teeps said:


> Do you have them connected to a UPS?


Seems so.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Seems so.


Oops!
I missed the other post.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

tootal2 said:


> I moved my computer to a different outlet. My tivo reboots about 1 to 2 times a week. It has me worried. Tivo is on a ups


I had the same problem with my one TiVo rebooting while plugged into a UPS. I replaced the battery in the UPS and that solved the problem.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> I had the same problem with my one TiVo rebooting while plugged into a UPS. I replaced the battery in the UPS and that solved the problem.


It's a new apc 1500 ups. But my tivo hasn't rebooted since I unplug my gaming pc from the ups surge protector and put on another outlet.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Wasn't there/Isn't there something like days up since last reboot under account and system information?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

waynomo said:


> Wasn't there/Isn't there something like days up since last reboot under account and system information?


It's been 40 hours since last reboot. I don't know how often it reboots but it scares me every time because I paid the lifetime service on my tivo.


----------



## dleb12 (May 16, 2015)

**IF** your UPS has a USB connection to your PC, then your UPS knows if your computer has initiated a shutdown or restart. It's also the same connection that will tell your computer to shutdown safely, in the event that the power goes out for more than 60-120 seconds.

**IF** your UPS has a USB connection **AND** you have outlets that are marked as Switched Outlets, the outlets may be switched to off until your computer has fully restarted.

I know this a long shot suggestion - but I wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dleb12 said:


> **IF** your UPS has a USB connection to your PC, then your UPS knows if your computer has initiated a shutdown or restart. It's also the same connection that will tell your computer to shutdown safely, in the event that the power goes out for more than 60-120 seconds.
> 
> **IF** your UPS has a USB connection **AND** you have outlets that are marked as Switched Outlets, the outlets may be switched to off until your computer has fully restarted.
> 
> I know this a long shot suggestion - but I wanted to throw it out there.


The shot is not that long. I was helping a friend without a UPS and the surge outlet strip had a plug marked Master. When the device in that outlet was powered off all the other outlets would turn off. I know to not use a surge strip with a UPS. I told her to plug the cable modem into the Master so it would never shut off. Could this be the problem? Don't know.

But this post gave me the incentive to test my UPS this morning. 180 minutes of run time on an APC 1500VA with battery pack.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

tootal2 said:


> It's a new apc 1500 ups. But my tivo hasn't rebooted since I unplug my gaming pc from the ups surge protector and put on another outlet.


I had one that was new but the battery that came with it was weak and didn't last long. The weaker the battery gets the less devices it can support.
You have to also remember that most UPS' also do automatic voltage regulation, so the battery is always in use. It just does not maintain power during a power loss.
You should be able to test the battery while your devices are hooked to it. With my Trippites, you hold do the power button for about five or six seconds until you here the long beep and then let go of the button. It will test the battery for about ten seconds and then beep again to restore the normal power circuit. If the battery is weak then it will trip while doing the test.

In my case the battery was getting weak and any change in voltage would cause the UPS to trip and lose power and then it would kick back on. 
At the time Margret had me plug the TiVo into another outlet that was not on the same circuit. The UPS keep losing power but the TiVo was fine. I replaced the battery and plugged the TiVo back into it and had no problems since.

I also started to put the date on the batteries so I know how long they are in service. The two UPS' that are used with my two TV's do not get good battery life as they are under heavy use. Generally the batteries last two or three years.
The UPS' that are for my two computers, the batteries last at least five years or more.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

What should I set the minimum and maximum voltage to before it goes to battery? Is tivo voltage sensitive?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> What should I set the minimum and maximum voltage to before it goes to battery? Is tivo voltage sensitive?


Start with the most sensitive. Should that cause frequent operation on battery you will know there are some voltage changes. Then decide if you want to decrease the sensitivity. The TiVo is probably pretty tolerant, but it would be expensive to test that theory. I usually have multiple devices on one UPS also.

My APC has a "feature" that once a power change makes it run on battery, there is a minimum of four hours before the fans turn off. That can be a pain. I buy CyberPower anymore.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

My tivo hasn't rebooted since I plugged my gaming pc into a different outlet. And my tuning adapter only disconnected one time this week. It use to reboot a few times a week. And the tuning adapter use to disconnect every day


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

dleb12 said:


> you have outlets that are marked as Switched Outlets, the outlets may be switched to off until your computer has fully restarted.


Related to this, the UPS may have a "master" outlet that turns off power to the other "switched" outlets when the device on the "master" outlet is powered off.

I dislike "master" outlets.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Marc said:


> Related to this, the UPS may have a "master" outlet that turns off power to the other "switched" outlets when the device on the "master" outlet is powered off.
> 
> I dislike "master" outlets.


My tivo is plugged in to the master outlet.


----------

